# Cabales Escrima...Anthony Davis



## GAB (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi All, 

Anyone here have any information on, Anthony Davis of Cabalas Serrada Escrima?

I was wondering if he is the same, as the Running Back/Quarter Back from San Fernando High School in the 60s and went on for a short carrier in Football?

I will look somemore on Google, was just curious if anyone had some information???

Regards, Gary


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 25, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone here have any information on, Anthony Davis of Cabalas Serrada Escrima?
> 
> ...



Anthony Davis was one of Angel Cabales students early on. In Mark Wileys book on Serrada he's shown with Angel looking like a giant (Angel was small).

Today Anthony is partners with Leo Fong in their own Serrada Association. Leo Fong is one of the original Oakland JKD students as well as founder of Wei Kuen Do, an off shoot of Jeet Kune Do and founder of a system of "short stick escrima" (the name slips me). Leo Fong also was one of Angels early students. I'm not where they are located.


----------



## GAB (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi akja,

Thanks for the message, I have been checking further since my post.

Like all MA's seem to be 'trouble in paradise', No biggie, just a lot of the same o same o...

I will continue to look and follow it up. Thanks for the information.

I remember Anthony Davis (if it is the same) when he was in High School, he was a very good athlete. When in college he was like, wow, getting better... 

Kind of a fizzle in the big leagues, made a few wrong decisions and never heard much of him. I read a FMA book Cabalas Serrada Escrima written by Mark V. Wiley. Saw a picture thought it might be him...

Some good and bad news, that I have uncovered... Whats new LOL...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 25, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi akja,
> 
> I remember Anthony Davis (if it is the same) when he was in High School, he was a very good athlete. When in college he was like, wow, getting better...
> 
> Regards, Gary



Could this be the same Anthony Davis who played for the USC Trojans in the early 1970's ?

Take care,
Brian


----------



## GAB (Oct 26, 2004)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> Could this be the same Anthony Davis who played for the USC Trojans in the early 1970's ?
> 
> Take care,
> Brian


Hi, yes that is the same one I am wondering about.

Regards, Gary


----------



## bart (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey There,

I trained with him for a small bit in the early 90's. He seemed to be in his early 30's then. He didn't mention any football and I seem remember him talking about growing up in the East Bay here in Nor Cal. He was originally deep into Kajukenbo. I trained at his house and I didn't see any sports pictures up or anything. My suspicion is that it's not him.


----------

